# my cat fish broken Whisker



## Gizmo (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a catfish that broke his whisker. I was cleaning the tank and my cat fish goes crazy when I take his log away to clean. By the time I cleaned it and put it back in the tank he broke his whisker. It broke right by the face. It isn't completely broken off but it looks very painful. I have the light off on his side of the tank (he doesn't like light). But is there something I can do. It broke off and I could see the skin underneath and it lloked like it bled a little bit. The other whisker looks like it also took a beating it is really inflamed. But is there something that I can give him for the pain or something that I can give him to help it grow back? Will it grow back? Can he live with just one? I the cat fish is about 3 years old or older. PLEASE HELP!!!! I don't want to lose my fish.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried about it, how big is he and how big is his tank?


----------



## Gizmo (Apr 12, 2010)

He is about 7in long. He is a 55 gallon fish tank with 3 goldfish that about 1 in long and one gold fish that is as tall as he is long. He is more of an oval shape then a fish shape. 

I never had this happen and worried about him. The big goldfish likes to be a bottom feeder after all his food is gone. And I have to give my catfish frog food because it is the only food that sinks to the bottom. He doesn't come out of his long for nothing. He will stick his head out a little if he is hungry then eats a few pellets and swims backwards into his log again. The big gold fish will then come over and eat what is left and my cat fish doesn't like that or him so he is always chasing him away. I am trying to give a stressfree enviorment.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A little aquarium salt will help keep the wound from becoming infected.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a rescued Pictus who lost a whisker to someone who thought it would make a nice snack in his previous tank. It has been for about 4 years and is still doing just fine, although it looks a little funny since it never grew back. I made sure to keep up with water changes when it was still a fresh wound and it healed up pretty quick.


----------

